# best place for buckets?



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive got cheap ones, but want a bucket grit guard, and lid etc wheres the best place to get them from? also whats the best wash mitt and drying towel on the market currently have a noodle ones but i dont really like them and have cheap towels but want one that will soak up a fair ammount of water? cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

what your after is a starter kit maybe one of the traders does one...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Save your money on the grit guards they're pointless and if you want lidded buckets get yourself to broken quickly and buy the plasters buckets, they're about £5 for a 20l bucket with a sealed lid.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

£20 gets you this:
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...irt-bucket-grate-system-wash-bucket-pack.html
I have one and I'm more than happy with it, great price plus free shampoo!
£10 gets you:
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/meguiar-s-deep-pile-microfiber-wash-mitt.html
Really nice and soft, thick and minimal upkeep (just wash it on a 40 with no softener)
£9 gets you one of these:
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...new-deluxe-fluffy-drying-towel-3ft-x-2ft.html
Hold tons of water, really soft, massive and again minimal upkeep.

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

grit guards are pointless...

expensive water carriers are a waste of money IMO

get some big orange ones from B & Q job done, and money left over for some nice detailing goodies that will actually make a difference to your car..

:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> £20 gets you this:
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...irt-bucket-grate-system-wash-bucket-pack.html
> I have one and I'm more than happy with it, great price plus free shampoo!
> £10 gets you:
> ...


cheers mate


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> grit guards are pointless...
> 
> expensive water carries are a waste of money IMO
> 
> ...


^^ Hear hear - this man knows!

Grit Guards and lids are LOLz


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> grit guards are pointless...
> 
> expensive water carries are a waste of money IMO
> 
> ...


I personally notice now that more dirt is left at the bottom when using my guard (I used to use B&Q buckets til one broke) and without one less is at the bottom. This is my personal experience so I'm not saying your wrong btw :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

so gritguards dont help at all? might aswell save me money if thats the case cheers bigmc and cueball :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Autobrite Bucket and 2 Chem Guys Buckets and all of them have lids and Grit Guards and all of them are the same so buy from your favorite Trader or the cheapest Trader


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

These are good clear buckets


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dan3.2 said:


> so gritguards dont help at all? might aswell save me money if thats the case cheers bigmc and cueball :thumb:


nope, all they do is have a placebo effect on people that have paid the stupid costs for them...

i have never used them... no need, as its very simple:

you dip your wash media into the top 3rd of the bucket... run your fingers through it to remove dirt, rinse out, then back into the shampoo bucket...

no big waves, no chance of getting dirt 'caught' in the mitt....nothing dangerous or anything that a bit of plastic at the bottom of a bucket can help with... of course, only IMO...

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Any good quality Lambs mitt will do, I like the megs one

Bit controversial here, but the zymol sponge is also awesome to use especially with ONR


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Agree with cueball I'm afraid just don't see the point!!(expensive too)


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Tips said:


> Any good quality Lambs mitt will do, I like the megs one
> 
> Bit controversial here, but the zymol sponge is also awesome to use especially with ONR


that was the mitt i was looking at what about a good towel im using cheap ones and seem to use like 3 to dry a car lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For drying towels I prefer the following.

Uber Drying towel

Big Blue drying towel

and the good old waffle weave

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

www.ampulla.co.uk

Shop by "capacity"

About £12 delivered.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the triple dodo juice bucket set which are clear 20 litre ones with "wash, rinse and wheels all with grit guards and lids and Dodo ID stickers. Maybe they work maybe they don't but I love explaining to the neighbours what they are, the lids work for me as I have to carry them through the house and into the garage and normaly end up spilling it everywhere without the lids on.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Personally i'd stick with your noodle mitt,i've tried the Megs mf and wool one and much prefer my Autosmart noodle mitt.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Alan H said:


> www.ampulla.co.uk
> 
> Shop by "capacity"
> 
> About £12 delivered.


Wow - those buckets are cheap - great find there Alan H


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> I have the triple dodo juice bucket set which are clear 20 litre ones with "wash, rinse and wheels all with grit guards and lids and Dodo ID stickers. Maybe they work maybe they don't but I love explaining to the neighbours what they are, the lids work for me as I have to carry them through the house and into the garage and normaly end up spilling it everywhere without the lids on.


Fair do's on the lids - that makes sense.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Tips said:


> Wow - those buckets are cheap - great find there Alan H


If you have a look through they don't just do buckets. Spray bottle, allsorts on there.

Hope it's of assistance to someone.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> nope, all they do is have a placebo effect on people that have paid the stupid costs for them...
> 
> i have never used them... no need, as its very simple:
> 
> ...


I definitely see your point cuey :thumb: tbh, most of the extra bits like fancy buckets that I get and guards, is for the customers, as IMO I feel it gives off a better image than turning up with B&Q buckets etc :thumb: but as I say everyone's different and variety is the spice of life :lol: I am tempted to try out a sponge though, they seem less hassle tbh?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Alan H said:


> If you have a look through they don't just do buckets. Spray bottle, allsorts on there.
> 
> Hope it's of assistance to someone.


Brilliant website - already bookmarked :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JakeWhite said:


> I definitely see your point cuey :thumb: tbh, most of the extra bits like fancy buckets that I get and guards, is for the customers, as IMO I feel it gives off a better image than turning up with B&Q buckets etc :thumb: but as I say everyone's different and variety is the spice of life :lol: I am tempted to try out a sponge though, they seem less hassle tbh?


I have no customers to worry about  :lol:

I use a grout sponge when I am giving the car a ONR wash... I think a few people also do sponges.. dodo, Zymol etc...

:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Alan H said:


> www.ampulla.co.uk
> 
> Shop by "capacity"
> 
> About £12 delivered.


good find that mate :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I have no customers to worry about  :lol:
> 
> I use a grout sponge when I am giving the car a ONR wash... I think a few people also do sponges.. dodo, Zymol etc...
> 
> :thumb:


I did look at the zymol one.....might have to try it :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Alan H said:


> www.ampulla.co.uk
> 
> Shop by "capacity"
> 
> About £12 delivered.


Nice Website ! Lots of spray bottles to choose from.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

this ones also good for bottles etc, lots of different lids and sprayers to:
http://www.naturallythinking.com/


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

JakeWhite said:


> this ones also good for bottles etc, lots of different lids and sprayers to:
> http://www.naturallythinking.com/


Nice bespoke aluminium bottles......

Excellent for someone into manufacturing "boutique" products.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Dan3.2 said:


> that was the mitt i was looking at what about a good towel im using cheap ones and seem to use like 3 to dry a car lol


How big are your towels? One 36"x24" will dry a car easy, is it not waxed? If not your best using a rinse aid, that way theirs hardly any water left on the car, also rinse with an open ended hose/watering can to sheet water off. I recommend autosmart waffle weave towels @£5 their a bargain & last ages. Or even the big blue ones in asda, I use them & a/s towels for my valeting business.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I use turtlewax big orange in a normal bucket as well cheap and cheerful shampoo i call it not the best buts its ok, the grit guard do, do there job for what they are meant to do.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Tips said:


> For drying towels I prefer the following.
> 
> Uber Drying towel
> 
> ...


:thumb: top man


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> I personally notice now that more dirt is left at the bottom when using my guard (I used to use B&Q buckets til one broke) and without one less is at the bottom. This is my personal experience so I'm not saying your wrong btw :thumb:


I personally find that if your pre-wash routine is good enough, you'd see little in the way of muck in the bottom of your rinse bucket.

I washed the wife's Golf on Sunday for the first time in about 3 months (shame on me) and my pre wash was so thorough, there was almost no dirt in the bottom of my £1.49 B&Q rinse bucket.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Dan3.2 said:


> Ive got cheap ones, but want a bucket grit guard, and lid etc wheres the best place to get them from? also whats the best wash mitt and drying towel on the market currently have a noodle ones but i dont really like them and have cheap towels but want one that will soak up a fair ammount of water? cheers


Your local Autosmart franchisee will be able to help wiith all the above.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would drop the bucket idea as its just not needed but the best mitt that i have used is a Real Sheepskin from Ebay and without doubt the Yellow Uber Towel beats anything. (CG Mamouth is as good but far too big)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Clear buckets from B&Q - think I paid about £3/£4 each.

DJ SN sponge or Dooka wash pad.

Uber drying towel or CG Wooly Mammoth, although I prefer the Mammoth due to it's size.


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

Alan H said:


> www.ampulla.co.uk
> 
> Shop by "capacity"
> 
> About £12 delivered.


Goes to show how much detailing companies mark up these cheap products!!

Ampulla...Bookmarked!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> I definitely see your point cuey :thumb: tbh, most of the extra bits like fancy buckets that I get and guards, is for the customers, as IMO I feel it gives off a better image than turning up with B&Q buckets etc :thumb: but as I say everyone's different and variety is the spice of life :lol: I am tempted to try out a sponge though, they seem less hassle tbh?


well from what i can gather Jake is image is important - why not cheap buckets from a website like Ampulla and buy dodo stickers will still come in way cheaper than £20 per bucket. 
try 20ltr white bucket x3 = £11.88 + p&p say £5.00 and then purchase the dodo stickers for buckets £9.99 still comes in at £26.87 slightly dearer than the cost of one bucket and image still intact :thumb:


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Alan H said:


> www.ampulla.co.uk
> 
> Shop by "capacity"
> 
> About £12 delivered.


A 30L "natural" colour (a little bit see through so better then white)
With lid and measuring scale on side for £7!
Even if you use 15 or 20L, enough space at the top for the excess foam/suds...

Is this the ideal bucket???!
http://www.ampulla.co.uk/popuplarge...litre Natural Fermentation Bucket & White Lid

Thanks Alan.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

JimG said:


> Goes to show how much detailing companies mark up these cheap products!!


I've said this all along :thumb:.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I got 5 buckets (15 -20 L) with lids from eBay for £15. Got some Dodo Juice stickers to put on them. Look fab.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> I got 5 buckets (15 -20 L) with lids from eBay for £15. Got some Dodo Juice stickers to put on them. Look fab.


Are they clear though??


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

As a few people have already said, expensive buckets are a waste of money, but then so is most of the stuff we all buy for looking after our cars. I bought myself a pair of these with a connector plate yo join them together, and even though it cost me over £100 when i could have got 2 buckets for £1.98, i am really pleased with them, and think they were decent value for money.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> I got 5 buckets (15 -20 L) with lids from eBay for £15. Got some Dodo Juice stickers to put on them. Look fab.


Sounds similar to what I have. Bought them years ago and they are still going strong


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I bought myself a pair of these with a connector plate yo join them together, and even though it cost me over £100 when i could have got 2 buckets for £1.98, i am really pleased with them, and think they were decent value for money.


:lol: :lol: :lol: As long as your happy with them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Sid said:


> A 30L "natural" colour (a little bit see through so better then white)
> With lid and measuring scale on side for £7!
> Even if you use 15 or 20L, enough space at the top for the excess foam/suds...
> 
> ...


Any more thoughts on this bucket?
Will a regular grit guard fit on the bottom, or will it need to be adjustable for I presume the increased circumference of the bucket?


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

No one???

Might just buy this one from eBay then!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-LITRE-CLEAR-PLASTIC-STORAGE-ROUND-BIN-BARREL-BUCKET-LID-/170736090803

My car really needs a wash, hoping someone here could help... Oh well.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Sid said:


> No one???
> 
> Might just buy this one from eBay then!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-LITRE-CLEAR-PLASTIC-STORAGE-ROUND-BIN-BARREL-BUCKET-LID-/170736090803
> ...


There are lots of answers in this thread my friend.

I recommend: http://www.ampulla.co.uk


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Unless you are wanting to transport water to say a show you dont need lids... even then i would not wish to take water to a show in a bucket... i would use ONR for instance and 5lt water bottle...

I went for the grit guards and clear buckets an early purchase... rather expensive... i have never used the lids yes i could sit on it as a seat if i did however put the lid on but its holding wash medium which im using to wash with, no time to sit down when im cleaning i want the work done.

As stated you dont have to have a grit guard however i have them i use them... the guard does not need to go edge to edge, I find i use the guard often to wipe the muck from the mitt, often standing on end in the bucket and using like a wash board.

The buckets in the link above and below are sound...:thumb:

http://www.ampulla.co.uk/product.asp?strParents=0&CAT_ID=113&P_ID=439

Just look like the ones i picked up from the local boot sale, just empty food buckets.... i Got mine for £1 each somewhat cheaper than the sold as detailing buckets.

They are sturdy with enough pliability to take a fall etc without fear of them cracking or shattering.

Dont get hung up on needing clear buckets, you know if the water is clean or dirty you can see it from the top even if the bucket is a solid deep colour, you change it when you think too dirty anyway.

The Plasterers bucket is a good call possibly a little too deep to reach to the bottom when water gets very low, however if you do use grit guards that would stop you using the last 4 lt anyway unless you remove the guard.

However not sure the grit guards fit the plasterers buckets but im sure someone will clarify.

Nothing wrong with the cheap supermarket and diy store buckets apart from volume of water held you may wish a little more water to each bucket.

Also the density of some buckets could crack if dropped.

The choice is yours can be done cheaply or not so...

As for drying towels lots out there, however i would look to have as much water off the body as possible so little left and the towel then becomes of less importance...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't forget your bucket stickers :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sid said:


> No one???
> 
> Might just buy this one from eBay then!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-LITRE-CLEAR-PLASTIC-STORAGE-ROUND-BIN-BARREL-BUCKET-LID-/170736090803
> ...


Can't be that hard to choose a bucket.....can it? Or am I missing something .


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks chaps, I bought:
-----------------------------------------------------------

1 x 30 litre Natural Fermentation Bucket & White Lid
Qty: 1 (30l fermentx1)
GBP 6.89
-----------------------------------------------------------

2 x 20 litre plastic Bucket, Metal Handle & Lid - White
Qty: 1 (DIJ/B20L1)
GBP 3.96
-----------------------------------------------------------

1 x 5 Litre Plastic Bucket with Handle & Lid - Natural
Qty: 1 (PL500N&Lidx1)
GBP 1.47
-----------------------------------------------------------

1 x 30ml Aluminium Bottle & 24mm White/Silver Soap Pump
Qty: 1 (30mlAlumwsx1)
GBP 1.27
-----------------------------------------------------------

1 x 250ml Natural Tall Square Bottle & 24mm Black Mini Trigger Spray
Qty: 1 (SR6024BMTx1)
GBP 1.16
-----------------------------------------------------------

1 x 150ml Natural Round bottle & 24mm Disc Top Cap
Qty:1 (150NAT/RND/DTx1)
GBP 0.55
-----------------------------------------------------------

2 x 30ml Natural Round Bottle & 20mm Disc Top Cap
Qty: 1 (30mlnatDCx1)
GBP 0.33
-----------------------------------------------------------

1 x 30ml Clear Bottle & 18mm Atomiser Spray
Qty: 1 (X9031CL/C1118W1)
GBP 0.63
-----------------------------------------------------------


Shipping
Standard Delivery - United Kingdom
GBP 9.85
-----------------------------------------------------------

Total = GBP 30.40
(GBP = British Pounds)
-----------------------------------------------------------


Not sure what I am going to do with the bottles yet, but seemed like a good idea!

I already have 1 x Dodo Juice 20L bucket. Try out the others and see what they are like.
Have held off washing the cars for too long now!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i use to get my mums washing powder from costco and they use to do there own brand washing powder in big buckets (like the chemical guys ones etc) very well made and a nice lid to go on it when not in use.i think for the bucket and the powder it was only 13 quid.i use one of them and a chemical guys one,no difference in build quality or size.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Tips said:


> Any good quality Lambs mitt will do, I like the megs one
> 
> Bit controversial here, but the zymol sponge is also awesome to use especially with ONR


I find that with Megs mitt the elascticated band stretches quite easily, but other than that I like them, will be getting a proper lambs wool mitt.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> I find that with Megs mitt the elascticated band stretches quite easily, but other than that I like them, will be getting a proper lambs wool mitt.


I have to agree here with Focusaddict, I've since bought a premium lamb wool mitt, and relegated the megs mitt to the under side of the car.


----------

